# 1998 240sx Ebay Shit... BS?



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7984622420&category=33597

does this look like a bunch of garbage to anyone else?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

chrislis said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7984622420&category=33597



total BS dude......


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

thought so, thanks for the proof. how could 5 dollars give you 20 horsepower without fucking up the engine at all? mehhhh.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i smell bullshit.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

PFFFFFFFFFT!!!!!!!!!!!!
wtf is he efen holding!!!
i bet he pulled it out of a broken PS2 controller and added that fucking transitor at the top 2 make it look "ADVANCED"


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

here's the wierd part. if you look at the comments, people think it works? you can literally go to radioshack and buy one for 2 dollars and change, saw one today. haha. i dont kno about thiiiis.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Just do it yourself

http://www.midiwall.com/4Runner/ect.html


----------



## Nik33615 (Aug 3, 2004)

Its BS it causes the engine to run rich and waste gas there is no gain to be had by using this and contrary to what the auction states,It is not legal it causes more pollution....A violation of federal law lol this guy should be removed from ebay for scamming people like that.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

Nik33615 said:


> Its BS it causes the engine to run rich and waste gas there is no gain to be had by using this and contrary to what the auction states,It is not legal it causes more pollution....A violation of federal law lol this guy should be removed from ebay for scamming people like that.


lmao 4 real im not a fan of waisting gas...
lol i want power but when ppl start talkin about bigger fuel pumps and injectors.. i kinda just squivel up in a little corner..


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

You can usually tell if its fake when you see the "rainbow text" , like the $6,000 supras you always see on there , then you read it and it has bno engine and no diffs


----------



## turbosentra89 (Jul 30, 2005)

hahah you read one of his replys ? "This is not a chip it is a wire with round thing in the middle Not as described!"
"This is just a resistor why the hell is this guy still on ebay?"


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

turbosentra89 said:


> hahah you read one of his replys ? "This is not a chip it is a wire with round thing in the middle Not as described!"
> "This is just a resistor why the hell is this guy still on ebay?"


hahaha lmao!!!!!


----------

